# Hi



## Kitty Fantastico!! (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My name is Mona and I live in NYC. I am owned by a 5 month old sphynx fantastico!!. We just recently decided to switch to a raw diet and I can upon this site in my search for info on the subject. We think we're gonna like this place


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Of course you are. There are a lot of friendly people here. Hehe. can;t wait to see pictures of Fantastico.


----------



## Kitty Fantastico!! (Apr 30, 2011)

can;t wait to see pictures of Fantastico.[/QUOTE]

Be careful what you ask for LOL, cuz I got tons of pictures of my guy. I think he's the cutest thing I've ever seen, and I'm getting on his last nerve. Now when I pick up my camera he gives me his back


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I don't mind a lot of pictures.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to you and your kitty! 

It's great you are exploring raw food for him, and yes, we love to see pictures of new kitties here...

Fran


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Mona, welcome to the forum.
I admit, I wasn't a big fan of Sphinx, but once I saw them on cat show for 1st time in my live, I started to adore them. They are really cute. How about some pic.


----------



## Kitty Fantastico!! (Apr 30, 2011)

I want to create an album but I think I have to wait for things to become open to me


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Fantastico is the best name EVER! Love it! Can't wait to see him! Welcome!


----------

